# Ixp fraud



## Toners19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Just recently found out that Ixp have went into liquidation leaving I'm sure thousands like myself in huge distress. My husband and I have paid £3000 with the hope of moving to Canada, we now hear a new company called launch visas are taking over all of Ixp visa applicants but we've had heartache getting any valid information from them. 

My husbands LMO is due to expire in November, we have the LMO the job offer the contract, police checks, ielts etc yet launch visa tell us if we submit these forms they will take 8 weeks to process????

Do we need a temporary resident visa before entering?

Can we fly to Canada ourselves and produce these documents would appreciate any advise, we are currently without work and home so need to act quickly?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm confused. If you have the LMO and JOB OFFER in your possession then the bankruptcy of IXP is irrelevant. With these two documents in your possession you just need to fly to Canada and get your TWP at POE.


----------



## Toners19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well that is good news, we are in possession of these but our visa company have kept us hanging saying they are submitting it to the cic and that could take 8 weeks then we hear they are in liquidation and have had no correspondence with what to do next


----------



## Toners19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Can you tell me why all the talk of cic approval when we can gain a TWP on POE with relevant documents?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like this new company is BSing you.


----------

